# Dual exhaust?



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a 09 Brute 750i. Rececntly he decided to run true dual exhaust on it. He used a twin brother exhaust for his exhaust on both sides. It really sounds mean and lean, not to mention as far as we know...it's a first around here in East Texas. However, we are worried that something may get screwed up or NOT run like it should. Am I incorrect to say that it will either run rich or lean? I don't know which the case would be, I would just hate to see him screw his BRAND NEW bike up. 
Any tech tips, advise, or comments welcome. I will try to get pics of his bike and exhaust sometimes next week when he gets home....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would like to find out more info how it was done. I want to do it to mine.

on the newer fi bikes you will need a programmer to control you fuel.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i would think it would make it run lean with the pipes. and lean isnt good on motors.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you will need a programmer and then get it dynoed and check it with an air fuel gauge to see how its running. 

do you have any pics of how it looks on there?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I would like to find out more info how it was done. I want to do it to mine.
> 
> on the newer fi bikes you will need a programmer to control you fuel.


 
Greetings from a fellow *******.....Born and raised in Franklin, La. 

Anyway, what he has to do was "mock the pipe up" and take it to a local pipe shop and it was custom made just fo rhis bike. It really looks nice and sounds AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> you will need a programmer and then get it dynoed and check it with an air fuel gauge to see how its running.
> 
> do you have any pics of how it looks on there?


 
He's running that H/L programmer on his right now. Runs like a scolded dog!! No pics yet, but as soon as he gets home from overseas, I will get him to send me a few, I will get um up on here for yall.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Pics!!..Pics!!!...and SOUND clips!!! Should be OK with the programer.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

we wanna see it! shame on you for starting a thread like this with no videos or pics!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

ok, I proimise you......I will have some up on here as soon as he gets back from overseas. He's a Company man for Oceaneering. Trust me, I will get pics and a small video of it....I GURANTEE you , you will NOT be disappointed!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

wait.......one more thing......I hate to inform everyone, he will not be back in the states until after the new year.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Youll lose HP unless you use a X or a H pipe for scavenging.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Youll lose HP unless you use a X or a H pipe for scavenging.


 
I don't know what you mean by that "X or H pipe". However, he is running those Twin Brothers Exhaust on eaach side. Thats really all I know about it.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The X pipe is on the left looks like an X and the H pipe on the right looks like an H. This is done for scavenging effect to help the other side's exh breathe better.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> he is running those Twin Brothers Exhaust on eaach side.


So does Twin Brothers actualy make this for the Brute? If so, I would think they would take into consideration back-pressure and scavenging in their design. I have always wanted dual exaust but though the tank on the right side would be a problem. Does both go to the left side or are they split left and right?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> So does Twin Brothers actualy make this for the Brute?


*No:*



Brutally Muddin said:


> Anyway, what he had to do was "mock the pipe up" and take it to a local pipe shop and it was custom made just fo rhis bike.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> *No:*


Got it. Should have read it closer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Got it. Should have read it closer.


 :bigok:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> The X pipe is on the left looks like an X and the H pipe on the right looks like an H. This is done for scavenging effect to help the other side's exh breathe better.


His exhaust is neither of those. From the front exhaust port, it goes down the left side of the bike. From the rear port, it comes out, goes down under the drive shaft and bends upward to the right side, then out the bike that way. I didn't see ANY sort of X or H design on his pipes at all. I just dont see where there would be room for it.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Looney Tuned doesn't incorporate X or H in their systems....


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Looney Tuned doesn't incorporate X or H in their systems....


:haha:


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yea i had a looney tune system on my kfx 400 it sucked,only one pipe would breathe,you could cover the one that breathe an it would go to the other side.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> I don't know what you mean by that "X or H pipe". However, he is running those Twin Brothers Exhaust on eaach side. Thats really all I know about it.



Do you mean two brothers exhaust never heard of twin brothers:thinking:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

:worthlessf the bike.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> :worthlessf the bike.


 
I agree, sorry guys. I'll do my :"homework" a alot better next time....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

30backs said:


> Do you mean two brothers exhaust never heard of twin brothers:thinking:


 
EXACTLY......sorry fo rthe mis-name....Two Brothers is what I meant.....


----------



## GatesL (Dec 11, 2009)

*Dual Exhaust*

:thinking:Waiting on picture


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

GatesL said:


> :thinking:Waiting on picture


Yeah were waiting on a pic......so if you ever get home, we will get one!!!! :rockn: Just Kidding buddy.....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, I snuck by the Kawi shop where he's having some work done on his bike.....here are just a few quick pics i took from my phone. Not to omuch detail, but i assure you, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

gastank go boom


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe a shield for the tank, but I like it....looks good. Now all we need is a sound clip


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

that looks pretty cool. its wierd seeing 2 pipes on it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i like it id like to no some more info on it and a sound clip


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah looks awesome! cant wait to hear it! :rockn:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Getting there guys.......it took some sneaking around to get what i have.....but i promise you, I will get some sound of this thing.

Not a bad idea about a heat shield for that pipe.....I think I'll email him and suggest that to him, maybe while its in the shop he can have that done as well........


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I might get him to do a wright up on it in the "how to"......i'm sure other people will be just as interested in doing this as he was.....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I gotta go to the Kawi shop today to pick up some parts. I'm gonna try to get a small video of this thing running. Hopefully they will not "throw a fit" with me trying to get this done. Wish me luck.........more to come when I get it done....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!!! TURN IT UP GUYS!!!!!!! Here it is........:aargh4:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

wheres it at? Looks mean


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

codyh said:


> wheres it at? Looks mean



cant get the video to upload.....HELP!!!! JK, I'll get it....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Let's TRY this.......Let me know if that don't work and I will try some way different to put that short 10 sec video on here for everyone.....


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

dont work, put it on youtube brotha!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it worked for me, it sounds good but it looked like only one pipe was hooked up by the smoke


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Try this:


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

**** this sounds mean! I wish cameras picked up sound better...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> it worked for me, it sounds good but it looked like only one pipe was hooked up by the smoke



I see what your saying, I think it's because of the white wall behind it. I can assure you, they both work and sounds AWESOME!!! :headbang:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> **** this sounds mean! I wish cameras picked up sound better...


I had this done on my phone, so the video and sound is not the best in the world, but you get the idea.....


IT WILL BE in the "how to" section as soon as he gets back home. Any objections??? 

Get ready to spend some good hard earned CASH tho, those pipes are NOT cheap!!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ha, sounds good!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Awsome man. Sounds great!! Thanks!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that sounds might nice. i fixed your video for you.

Video0008.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

that sounds amazing, and looks awesome too


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that sounds might nice. i fixed your video for you.
> 
> Video0008.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket



Thanks.....I am all new to posting, editing, and gettign things the way they should be......I appreciate it!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds and looks mean but might be a lil too much for me


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

thats pretty nice


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> sounds and looks mean but might be a lil too much for me



That's the same thing I said when I found out how much those pipes cost. Over $1,000.00 for just the pipes.....UUMMMMMM!!!!!! I think I might be D I V O R C E D if I did something like that.....


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I checked twobros.com's website and couldn't find a kit for the brutes, does your buddy have a part #?
also ...is this kit scavaged with an x type set up? I would like to see pics of the piping arrangment if at all possible. Thnks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's some expensive work but man is that cool. i would love to sport that around some atv park.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> I checked twobros.com's website and couldn't find a kit for the brutes, does your buddy have a part #?
> also ...is this kit scavaged with an x type set up? I would like to see pics of the piping arrangment if at all possible. Thnks


 
If i'm not mistaken, I think those pipes are made for a Kawasaki Tyrex? That could be some wrong info, but I do believe thats what he told me. It is NOT set-up with an "X" or "H" style piping diagram. The piping is free flowing straight from the head outlet to the tip of the pipe....minus a few bends and curves.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

that turned out real nice


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Any objections to adding this to the "how to" section? Just the write up on how it was done? I'm sure some others would LOVE to have this bit of knowledge and share in the world of dual exhaust.....I just can't afford it!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> Any objections to adding this to the "how to" section? Just the write up on how it was done? I'm sure some others would LOVE to have this bit of knowledge and share in the world of dual exhaust.....I just can't afford it!


do you have step by step on how to fab up pipes and such?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> do you have step by step on how to fab up pipes and such?



I'm sure, between the two of us, we can get ALL of that info together and post it accordingly. Step-by-step instructions, tools and materials list, along with pics during the process. I am looking into doing mine in the near future, that's more than likely where "the info" will come from. Look for this write-up in the spring time.....:beerchug:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I see it has a lift kit. I guess that's enough to keep the tire(s) from making contact with the muffler....right?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> I see it has a lift kit. I guess that's enough to keep the tire(s) from making contact with the muffler....right?


yes.....along with the HL springs.....it does the job fairly well. Just gotta get him to put a heat shield on that pipe so gas take don't go BOOOOOMMMM!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brutally Muddin said:


> yes.....along with the HL springs.....it does the job fairly well. Just gotta get him to put a heat shield on that pipe so gas take don't go BOOOOOMMMM!!!!


Yeah but isn't that plastic that's closest just the pan/shield for the tank? and if so can't you use just some of that metal shield tape like they did on the stock side? Seems like that might be enough. I guess if he smells plastic...better cool it off...or run..hehe


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good and sounds good but I would use something like a muzzy or hmf or something that is a lot cheaper than those mufflers


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

dual muzzy's.....

watch .17 sec.


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)

i have dual exhaust on mine wish i knew how to post pics and vids it sounds great i have both pipes on one side


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Can't see your master piece........


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

dj_d_o_d_g_e said:


>



i"m really curious about how you did yours.......i cant wait to see a pic of it, possibly a video.......


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Pretty sweet setup.. Definitely sounds loud and mean. A little on the expensive side for me though.. If i could keep axles under mine maybe i could afford it one day.. haha.


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)

if someone could tell me how to post a video from my phone or pics i would b glad to do so or if some one could do it easier give me a cell # i will send them to ya


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you are trying to link it directly from your GMAIL.
fwd the mail to me [email protected]


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Im not sure what happened I posted this earlier, but now its not here. So here it is again.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Im not sure what happened I posted this earlier, but now its not here. So here it is again.


or not.....


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

??? Is it not showing? It's up on mine..


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

no its snott


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DjScrimm said:


> Im not sure what happened I posted this earlier, but now its not here. So here it is again.


You cant link photos from your mail box... you need to save them to you pc and then attach them here on the forum, or upload them to your personal gallery here and then link to them, OR (best option for our server) load them somewhere else like photobucket or flickr and then link to them.

OR you can email them to me and I'll load them.. haha


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)

i have them in my pics on my pc them i right click them push copy go to quick reply push paste then it shows it fine in the box but when i post it then it wont show i can send vid and pics to somones phone who knows how to post it


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think you can simply copy and paste like that. You need to upload it to server. Later on if I get time ill take some screen shot on how to do it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... you cant do that man it doesnt work like that. We cant see whats on your PC.

Once AGAIN, load them somewhere like photobucket, or flickr or here in your gallery OR email them to someone and we will get them loaded.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol I was thinking the same thing but didn't wanna be so harsh.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you know me Dude. I can't help it... :bigok:


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)

ok if yall can not c the last post the pics are in my gallery finally


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

The pics in your gallery are the same size as the ones above, TOOOOO Small


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL.....one of these days we will be able to actually see what it looks like.......


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

looks good.......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it does! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wanna hear it!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:What kind of tips is that you used.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah..that does look good. And yeah...do we have a sound clip?


----------



## dj_d_o_d_g_e (Sep 10, 2009)

i have video just dont know how to post it. the bike sounds like no other its loud and deep


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

For any one having problems loading pictures from your computer to the forum see this thread and please pass this info on if you see someone having trouble
it is located in the sticky at top of mud hole labels helpful information.

Thanks,
Brute650i

How to upload files


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dj_d_o_d_g_e said:


> i have video just dont know how to post it. the bike sounds like no other its loud and deep


email video to [email protected]


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Ok, I snuck by the Kawi shop where he's having some work done on his bike.....here are just a few quick pics i took from my phone. Not to omuch detail, but i assure you, you will not be disappointed.


 


here is the sound clip


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Did those get fabbed up at an exhaust shop? What size headder pipes 1 1/4?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

When will the Aussie chime in, was waiting for the post. I'm sure he's got some Dyno info...Kawboy up.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

True duel exhaust on anything is awesome!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That LTE system KawBoy1 has sounds awsome and looks pretty good too. If LT makes one for a 650, do they make one for a 750 yet?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> When will the Aussie chime in, was waiting for the post. I'm sure he's got some Dyno info...Kawboy up.


I don't have dyno info on hand(there is somewhere)but the LTE I run makes the most power on built sra bikes because muzzy only makes a STD for the sra and no super pro like they have for the IRS and v. 

The headers on the STD muzzy are to small and long to make good HP but it is a good low end torque exhaust. 

The reason I went with LTE is IMO they look and sound the best + I knew they made the most power on the sra so I wouldn't have to upgrade in the future as I go bigger with the motor and I like to be different lol.

I think someone on here said they spoke to Richard at LTE and he said they had one in the works for the IRS brutes IDK?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

